# lifeafter2am



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

keeps posting after me in threads.

i think he's following me!?!?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> keeps posting after me in threads.
> 
> i think he's following me!?!?



Are we seriously going to start this game... I still have the pm's!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

OMG! 

see!!!!!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

I can't help it, you just such a hottie!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

that place i saw yesterday is mine for sure. do you have any boxes i can borrow for my stuff?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah sure, let me bring them up.... While I am up there I can help you move too!    :lmao:

When are you moving?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

id love for you to help me move. i dont own much though so it'll be fast...

this weekend some time. sunday at the latest. all that matters is my mattress, computer, tv, clothes and my camera equipment. the rest can be done within the following week. 

and then a housewarming party? bring your camera, itll be a good time!!!!!!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, but we won't be able to post the photos.....


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

omg. what kind of house warming parties do you throw???? 

(because i think id like to be invited to them!!!)


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

I know you would!  Don't worry, it won't get too crazy...... well it will, but you will think it is completely normal.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

are you going to do something to me so my perception of reality is off? ...im onto you....


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

You do know the signature means!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

my initial reaction was that the first symbol looks like a menorah.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL!!!

Only 100 more to go!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

youre welcome for helping you spam. i'll get you to 1000 if you like. i always have tons to say about nothing....


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Idk, Corry might get mad if we spam another 100 posts....


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

i read something about a stake. (id like a steak)...but with all the boxes you'll be bringing me, she can stab me all she wants, but it wont break through all the cardboard. 

spam away!!!!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Well I don't think Hertz is giving it to her anymore anyway.... so we should be safe!


(I am just waiting for her to chime in )


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

how do you feel about wind chimes?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

They are annoying.  The person who lives below me has them and I hear the damn things all night!  lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

scissors. employ scissors.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah, please let me anger the old people who would have nothing better to do then make my stay here miserable!

Besides, you would like them.......... they have a personal weather station setup on their balcony!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

i have one by my bed. displays the weather for the next 12ish hours and the temperature in here. 

owning a weather station doesnt make me like them. what does their wind chime look like? is it pretty? my parents had a black one....i never heard it and it was right below my bedroom window...


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

No, I am pretty sure it's silver.  I can, for the most part, drown the sound out when I am tired.  Still annoying when its a windy day!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

how does it sound during hurricanes?


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

it's the late night crew!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Haven't lived here that long sweetie.  The last time we had a major hurricane come across I was in a hotel because my parents house is on the beach....... they wouldn't let us stay there.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

leila, welcome aboard!

and drew... the next time a cat 2 hits, im coming to florida. i want to ride out a storm but not fear death imminently, you know?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

You got it!  We will drive my truck around on the beach and then sell our pictures to the AP!!!

leila whats up???


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

i have lots of family in Florida. we have so many options. how sturdy is the colorado? and what color is it?


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

how u 2 doing? so beth where u movin?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Its a sturdy truck!  She's white!

I am doing fine leila.  Its getting cooler out tonight huh?


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

i love the name lifeafter2am by the way... it's so true for me too


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah.... I have had it for a long time!  lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

im doing so much better knowing that im moving! im not going far though, maybe a 10 minute drive from where i live now.

youre both in orlando. why dont i live in orlando???

it got hot here today. 66F!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

I think it was in the upper 70's lower 80's today.  I think we are getting to 66 tonight though!  

I have already told you on multiple occasions to move down here!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

id like to. and my toes would like that too. but i cant talk ant into it. the only way would be for school...so if this stuff with chidong works out, i could be in miami in about a year and a half.... but thats unlikely


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

That would rock though, especially since I go down south twice a month or so to see my friends.  I would love to move back down south!  Maybe I should look for some photo jobs down there!  I actually know some people too, might be easier than up here.......... but I would have to make a lot to break my lease now.

Now I am rambling!  lol.   

77 more!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

you'd need a camera, too...

im just presenting the evidence....


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

I have to call them tomorrow.  I am pretty sure that they should have cut it by now.  It has been far too long already!  I can't wait to get that check, run over to Harmon, and get all my equipment in one fail swoop!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

do you eat potato chips?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

LOL!!!!

Not very often....


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

you should warn me before you change your avatar. i often use the avatar to know who's posting. now my world has been turned upside down.

ill change mine if i have to!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

I guess I will have to warn you a lot.... I don't keep them overly long.

I am really getting into Death Note.. it is just so freaking good!  I need to watch the earlier series, since I am kind of lost with some of the plot line.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

oh.

i have no idea what death note is. i have law and order criminal intent on. 

i cant stand vincent dinofrio (sp??). his character is so not believable and he's so f-ing pompous. why i dont change the channel is beyond me...


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Because Ice-T is the f-ing man!


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

i love it in florida... but i'm moving in may with my bf to NYC... should be nice for photos but bad for my body... cold!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

lets not get out of hand...

odafin tutuola (sp?) is a lame character. ice-t is just fun to say. 

svu is the best of the law and orders although the original is awesome as well, but stabler takes the cake... and then there's the episode with his purple banana hammock. A+ cinematography!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

At least it will be warm when you move right?  lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

nyc, thats a stone's throw from here!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> lets not get out of hand...
> 
> odafin tutuola (sp?) is a lame character. ice-t is just fun to say.
> 
> svu is the best of the law and orders although the original is awesome as well, but stabler takes the cake... and then there's the episode with his purple banana hammock. A+ cinematography!



Ice-T's character is awesome!  I like him and the girl the best!  Ever sense CSI started, I watch that much more.  I just like it because it is much more geeky!  Even though most of what they do on that show is b.s..  lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 18, 2008)

csi is so bad, though! its like 25 minutes of the blue light and bad music. 

they dont have enough plot to fill the full hour and so they try to fill time with "attractive" people. 

law and order is better. apples and oranges.

what would happen if the blue light broke!?!?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 18, 2008)

Don't you ever say they play bad music again!  They play Massive Attack, Bjork, Portishead and tons of amazing groups!!!!!!!!!!!

I will seriously smite you!!!


----------



## leila (Feb 18, 2008)

yeah, at least i won't have to deal with c-c-cold right away!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

leila said:


> yeah, at least i won't have to deal with c-c-cold right away!



That literally made me LOL!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

smite away, brother.

i looked into getting tickets to a bjork concert. last i checked, america wasnt on her upcoming gigs. although i havent checked tonight so this may bite me in the ass....


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> smite away, brother.
> 
> i looked into getting tickets to a bjork concert. last i checked, america wasnt on her upcoming gigs. although i havent checked tonight so this may bite me in the ass....



Portishead is coming out with a new album this  year.  The only place they played in the US last time was in NY, and you can bet your ass that I will be flying up there if they play!

Yeah... I seriously just need to move to Europe.


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

check out post "the beast" look what i did


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

wooooh i love love portishead!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

leila, nyc isnt _that_ cold. although, its not orlando, its also not northern canada... plus hats and scarves and gloves and sweaters are fun to wear!

(im really just trying to make you feel that it isnt that cold. it gets cold sometimes. really cold... how am i doing?)


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

speaking of europe. i was woken up on saturday morning by a phone call from england. no one i know of in england has my number. i found it odd.


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

i moved from DC to Orlando cause i hate the cold... so to me, that's cold!!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

leila said:


> wooooh i love love portishead!!



Have you seen their live DVD?  We watched it one morning after a long night and I fell in love with them!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

UGH!



This forum requires that you wait 20 seconds between posts. Please try again in 2 seconds.

leila, where is the beast?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> speaking of europe. i was woken up on saturday morning by a phone call from england. no one i know of in england has my number. i found it odd.



Didn't you tell me that once already?  Or was that a different number?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

different number. it happened when i was in boston, too. 

apparently europe loves me.


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

here:
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=112517


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i regret to inform you that if you thought DC was cold, NYC wont be much fun.......


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> different number. it happened when i was in boston, too.
> 
> apparently europe loves me.



And why wouldn't they?  You know I do!


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah, it's all for love... but it will be a good experience in the other 3 seasons of the year


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

and in college i got a call from india on a sunday morning at 645 my time. he told me he got my number off skype. which is a lie because my number wasnt on skype. weird doings...


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> and in college i got a call from india on a sunday morning at 645 my time. he told me he got my number off skype. which is a lie because my number wasnt on skype. weird doings...



I have your skype!  

Oh wait, I have your number too... LOL!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

leila said:


> yeah, it's all for love... but it will be a good experience in the other 3 seasons of the year



the seasons are overrated! lol.

id prefer summer all year long!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> the seasons are overrated! lol.
> 
> id prefer summer all year long!



Then  you need to move to Florida.  We have two seasons:  Summer and Cooler Summer...


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> I have your skype!
> 
> Oh wait, I have your number too... LOL!




is it you!? 

are you calling me at obscene hours of the morning on the weekend?????


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> is it you!?
> 
> are you calling me at obscene hours of the morning on the weekend?????



You wouldn't be complaining if it was me and you know it!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i like snow a lot though. when it snows, im a little kid. there's just something about it that you cant beat. (ok, maybe the beach beats it...)

am i the only one singing beat it by michael jackson?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> You wouldn't be complaining if it was me and you know it!



perhaps not. but i might tell you to call me later and then pout that i was woken up earlier than i wanted.

i need my beauty rest, you know!


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

snow is cool... i like driving in it.  i like playing in it.  DC is pretty cold in the winter but it never snows... it might be different with cold and snow all the time.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

all the time? lol. today we hit 66 degrees...

warm winters recently... we go sun bathing on the weekends down the shore because its so warm!


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

aww.. so deprived of nice hot sun... today was 80 i think.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

in the summer, it gets warm here! so you'll be right at home!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> in the summer, it gets warm here! so you'll be right at home!



Still not Florida!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

well all the snowbirds come home in the summer....so the essence of florida is here. 

does that count?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> well all the snowbirds come home in the summer....so the essence of florida is here.
> 
> does that count?



Close but no, sorry.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> well all the snowbirds come home in the summer....so the essence of florida is here.
> 
> does that count?




it's cute... 
but no... doesn't count


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Aww, don't be sad, just move down here!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i need a glass of water. and im too lazy to get up to get one. 

someone pass me a glass, please!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Sprite ok?  You know how I am.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

cold sprite. or flat sprite. 

but ice water is best. i like ice cubes.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Its cold.  Ok, I seriously have to do homework now!!!  lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i was just wondering your opinion of watermarks?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

7up. sierra mist. how do you feel about them. do either compare to sprite?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Oh, you want this on record do you?

I HATE WATERMARKS THAT GO ACROSS THE WHOLE IMAGE!!!

It is stupid.  If someone wants to steal your picture, they are going too, no matter what you do.  Post a low res, small sized image and you are fine most of the time.

Seriously, don't ruin your image because you are afraid someone is going to steal it.  Unless you just like living in fear......


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> 7up. sierra mist. how do you feel about them. do either compare to sprite?



That would be a big fat NO!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

what about mr pibb?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

It has caffeine doesn't it?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont know. i just like to say mr pibb. lol.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

What is your opinion on water marks?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i dont mind them if they are small and not in the picture. otherwise, lose them. 

how do you feel about cars from 1989? more specifically light blue cars with rusting paint?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

I think you are random and weird.  

I hate them?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

what if i told you the car wasnt blue?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

It's still from the 80's.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

ahem.

we are from the 80s.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

And, are you a car or a computer?  

That would be a no.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

im totally bummed. my totally sweet ride is from 1989.  

i wish i had anty's big breasted dancing banana smiley to use right now.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

lol. 

Well if you like it, then I like it.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

makes me think of young frankenstein!

im easy!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Are you now?


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

oh no.

i was quoting the movie.

again, i give up!


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey you two...


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

leila! how are you tonight?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

leila said:


> Hey you two...



Whats up leila??


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

hey there... tried to go to bed early (around 10) but here i am! as usual!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Yeah..... I gave up trying a long time ago!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

i also gave up on that. i wish i didnt have a job to get up for!

2 more drew.


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah, i'm unemployed... got laid off from mortgage business.. good thing my bf makes decent $ or i'd be screwed.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

im really sorry to hear that 

more/better opportunities in NYC?


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

i'm sure there are. orlando sucks for employment opportunities.


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Correction, one more Ms. Beth.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

im excited for you drew. what are you gonna do for your 1000th post?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

leila said:


> i'm sure there are. orlando sucks for employment opportunities.



Especially in that market!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> im excited for you drew. what are you gonna do for your 1000th post?



Nothing special!  BUT I AM THERE!!!!


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

lifeafter2am said:


> Especially in that market!




oh definitely.
i've been trying other jobs that made decent $$ like my past jobs, but nope.  i'd rather just wait til i move.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

may i offer you a schmoke and a pancake?


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

spiffybeth said:


> may i offer you a schmoke and a pancake?



Yes, yes you may!

Did you see my poll?  lol.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

poll? no. im going to go searching now.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

leila said:


> oh definitely.
> i've been trying other jobs that made decent $$ like my past jobs, but nope.  i'd rather just wait til i move.



long gaps on your resume are no good. just be careful, ok?


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

all the companies i ever worked for are out of business... LOL... so if i stretch the truth a little, they can't even find out.  besides, anyone in the biz understands there's no jobs out there.


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

lol. a little white lie here and there never hurt anyone!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Thats what she said.....


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Leila we going shooting when I get my camera back?

( you can come too beth!)


----------



## leila (Feb 19, 2008)

yeah!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

ill be there guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 19, 2008)

Sweet!  Where do you want to go?



			
				spiffybeth said:
			
		

> ill be there guys!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Awesome!!!!


----------



## spiffybeth (Feb 19, 2008)

lets go to disney. i want to shoot people!! and then can we go to the beach? im so freakin' excited to go shooting and i wont even be there!


----------



## leila (Feb 20, 2008)

haha... i'm not a big disney fan though. bunch of whining kids... nah


----------



## lifeafter2am (Feb 20, 2008)

leila said:


> haha... i'm not a big disney fan though. bunch of whining kids... nah



Really?  I have passes and rarely even notice them.  Of course, I am usually at Epcot because there isn't really anything for kids to do there, so there aren't too many of them.

Where do you want to shoot?


----------

